# The Incredible Dr. Pol - Livestock Vet Show



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't have a lot of good things to say about TV programs, but this one is a good watch.  I really learned a lot regarding livestock.  Especially when a sheep has a prolapsed uterus.  Amazing how Dr. Pol handled it.  He's a really interesting Vet.  Looks like Michigan has a good Livestock Vet.  

Just thought I would post this.  

See there still IS some good TV.  

http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/wild/shows-incredible-dr-pol/


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow,  love it!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

I have to say I enjoy the show, not just Dr. Pol, but his family and who he has helping around him.  So funny, very personable, who loves what he is doing and loves his family.  His son helps out on the show.   They have an excellent relationship.  As does Dr. Pol and Mrs. Pol.    Plus I kind of know a little about what Dr. Pol is saying when diagnosing the livestock from reading here on BYH.  

I'm glad they (TV Big Wigs) found someone to put on TV that is personable and knowledgeable and can really get the message out about livestock.  I see more and more focus on livestock for some reason.


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 20, 2011)

I am definitely enjoying the show. My uncle is a large animal vet, so a lot of what Dr. Pol does is familiar. I notice they do blur out stuff like when he is working with prolapsed uteri or anything else kinda icky. Makes sense, since a lot of people are squeamish. He seems like a very down to earth veterinarian, and incredibly resourceful. And do you notice there are a lot of times when he doesn't charge his clients? Like when the woman brought in a rat with a false pregnancy (causing mammary swelling, rats are notorious for mammary tumors so the woman was worried), or the necropsy of the horse he saw the day before? 

I LOVE that it isn't a show about sensationalism. It is of a brilliant vet doing the work he loves.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 21, 2011)

I LOVE Dr. Pol!  Great show.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 21, 2011)

Now I'm gonna have to try and find this show.  Not having cable stinks only b/c of critter shows and the occasional missed football game.  
The other 99.9% of tv usually just isn't worth watching.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 21, 2011)

I really like it as well.  He's a very cool guy and seems to be a great vet.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 24, 2011)

I LOVE this show, and want to beg him to come to Northern NH!!!! We need a vet like him that cares for and knows about the animals he is working on/with!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

I say I like a show, and it disappears.  That's just my luck.  I was just getting addicted to Dr. Pol on DirecTV and now it's no longer showing here on the East Coast.  I know it hasn't been on long, but it is very interesting.   To see what a down-to-earth vet can do.  

I hope they bring it back.  And I hope Dr. Pol makes more new ones.  

K

eta:  I can watch it on the computer, but it's just not the same.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 18, 2011)

On Dec 21, They will have an encore showing of the 4 episodes they taped.  That is all the shows they taped so far.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 18, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I LOVE this show, and want to beg him to come to Northern NH!!!! We need a vet like him that cares for and knows about the animals he is working on/with!


He lives very close to my parents in lower MI, but they have a vet they love. Still kinda funny that they're so geographically close, though!


----------

